# Short Term Let



## kizmo (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi all

I will be moving to KL for 2 months July and August this year.

I have been looking at serviced residences are they are all quite expensive, coming to over 8-9000 RM per month.

Is there any cheaper accommodation that I could be directed to?

My husbands work will be in Cyberjaya area. I have been looking in Putrajaya, Cyberjaya and KL Sentral.

We also have 3 kids, not planning to put them in school, but a safe area, no night clubs would be nice.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## eric82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi,

you need to have contract at least 3 mths. I have unit at ampang hilir, fully furnished renting for RM 6500 only. Since your husband is working at Cyberjaya, why dont look for service apartment at cyberjaya instead of KL area. The distance btw cyberjaya & KL is far....


----------

